# I'm floored



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

well, between the 'prize for travelling furthest', all the handouts and the 'stick swap', I can't help but think that I made out like a bandit :elvis:

once again, a big hearty "*thanks*" to the folks that went out of their way to make me feel so welcome - I appreciate that even more than the handouts, and I'm glad I was able to make it down


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! Some SWEEEET smokes!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is freaking sweet Rick!!! Nice smokes!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks quite tasty! Enjoy smoking them!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Holy Crap!!! Some SWEEEET smokes!!!!


^^^What Gerry said!!!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Holy Crap!!! Some SWEEEET smokes!!!!


We tried to treat our international friend RIGHT. Oh by the way did he tell you that he brought a Bomb for each of the ladies, a bath bomb....what a gentleman!! He works for the Canadian Library System also, so I guess that makes Rick a Gentleman and a Scholar!...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy Crap Thats a sweeet Bomb if i ever seen one


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

gezzzz those are amazing!! great smokes man!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick is rockin with those beauties


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! nice!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome !!!! puff puff puff !!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! ('nuff said)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

There is some tasty looking sticks there!!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

good grief, that's tasty!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Rick, you are indeed a gentleman AND a scholar


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice i'm floored, that's nice


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Rick's a great guy and it was quite a pleasure to talk with at the herf.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats nice


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I said it before, some great folks here!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow Rick you lucky dog, these fine smokes will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow nice!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Wow Rick you lucky dog, these fine smokes will keep you busy for a while.


the chance to hang out and chat with some of the CL gang was even better  I'm hoping to get to one of the Michigan and/or New York gatherings over the coming months... not to mention maybe getting together with some of the Pennsylvania guys if I make it down for Cigar Fest next year... oh, and to Charleston for the gathering next labour day weekend...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ngetal said:


> the chance to hang out and chat with some of the CL gang was even better  I'm hoping to get to one of the Michigan and/or New York gatherings over the coming months... not to mention maybe getting together with some of the Pennsylvania guys if I make it down for Cigar Fest next year... oh, and to Charleston for the gathering next labour day weekend...


Yeah I hear ya. I would do the same if I was closer.:frown:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Better get more butane you will need it to keep up with all of the torching of your new cigars!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a lineup right there!


----------

